# Lelit Bianca - pump runs continuously on start



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

My machine has been erratically causing problems recently, and is now refusing to play.

On start up it continuously runs the pump, but is not pulling any water from the tank. On lifting the lever I am getting water flow to the group head ok, but I can hear a sucking type sound that isn't normally there. Also as the pump runs after a while it does sound dry a bit squeaky, if that makes sense.

It is now 2 years old, so no warranty, and I am quite happy to get the spanners out.

Is there a solenoid valve that is not operating to feed the service boiler?

If first thought it was an airlock, but I am assuming this cannot be the case if I am getting water through the group head.

Any ideas/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

I will try and upload a small video tomorrow, to demonstrate.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TonyCoffeeNewbie said:


> My machine has been erratically causing problems recently, and is now refusing to play.
> 
> On start up it continuously runs the pump, but is not pulling any water from the tank. On lifting the lever I am getting water flow to the group head ok, but I can hear a sucking type sound that isn't normally there. Also as the pump runs after a while it does sound dry a bit squeaky, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


 Open up and check the machine for leaks. What water are you using?

A few people with the Bianca in this forum, hopefully they would help. If you don't get any, try DavecUK own forum - He doesn't frequent this one anymore, unfortunately - (DavecUK reviewed the machine - and owns one - so knows the machine quite well: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/vesuvius/)

- Good luck.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Not 100% familiar with the Bianca but as you are getting water through the group I would be looking squarely at the water inlet solenoid.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Thank you both.. I wasn't aware that Dave has moved away from the forum.. that is a shame.. but will reach out to him.

The water inlet solenoid does sound like a good possibility, as when the machines starts working normally after running the pump for a long time (~30secs), it does so with a definite clunk and you can hear the sound of the water flow change, the pump them switches off and the machine operates normally whilst it is left on.

I will be taking the case of tomorrow to investigate... and find part numbers,

Tony


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

TonyCoffeeNewbie said:


> Thank you both.. I wasn't aware that Dave has moved away from the forum.. that is a shame.. but will reach out to him.
> 
> The water inlet solenoid does sound like a good possibility, as when the machines starts working normally after running the pump for a long time (~30secs), it does so with a definite clunk and you can hear the sound of the water flow change, the pump them switches off and the machine operates normally whilst it is left on.
> 
> ...


 Water used? Leaks? Had a look inside?


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Hi Rob.. yes good points..

I checked inside last weekend.. no leaks.

Water used was Ashbeck up to May this year and thereafter it has been water from Osmio + sodium bicarbonate (as per DaveC guidelines).

So nothing obviously wrong..

Thanks

Tony


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

From my experience, every time I turn the machine on - specially first thing in the morning - the pump always run for a few seconds to fill the service boiler. This must be related to water expansion/contraction.

You are saying that the rotary pump is running for 30 seconds, but water is not leaving the tank. Or maybe it is, but at such a restricted flow that you can't tell. Presumably, the level probe is detecting low water in the service boiler, the pump kicks in, but there must be some restriction somewhere in that circuit.

Question: You said the machine works normally once it's up and running. *What happens if you draw 100ml of water from the service boiler via the hot water tap? Does the pump kick in and start refilling the service boiler for 30 seconds again, as it does from start up? *


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> From my experience, every time I turn the machine on - specially first thing in the morning - the pump always run for a few seconds to fill the service boiler. This must be related to water expansion/contraction.
> 
> You are saying that the rotary pump is running for 30 seconds, but water is not leaving the tank. Or maybe it is, but at such a restricted flow that you can't tell. Presumably, the level probe is detecting low water in the service boiler, the pump kicks in, but there must be some restriction somewhere in that circuit.
> 
> Question: You said the machine works normally once it's up and running. *What happens if you draw 100ml of water from the service boiler via the hot water tap? Does the pump kick in and start refilling the service boiler for 30 seconds again, as it does from start up? *


 Well that is the interesting thing.. once it is up and running, and I draw 100ml water from the service boiler the pump kicks in and runs for just a few seconds to top up the boiler and then stops, as normal.

When I say the pump runs for 30 seconds or so, I mean it would probably run forever, and I turn the machine off after 30 seconds+ as it is clear something is not right... I did leave it running for 2 minutes once!

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Does the bianca have a hose from the anti-vacuum valve and safety valve going back into the tank?


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

The pipe from the anti vac valve and safety valve feed out the front of machine into the drip tray


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Just an update.. Opened up the machine, and found the inlet solenoid, which only feeds the service boiler. I took the coil off and opened up the valve, cleaned it out, and hey presto machine is working.. I suspect that fix may be very short term so will be ordering a new solenoid valve.

Thanks for all the help...really appreciated.


----------

